# Coronavirus / pets



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

https://www.contagionlive.com/news/cdc-recommendations-for-coronavirus-home-isolation-with-pets


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> https://www.contagionlive.com/news/cdc-recommendations-for-coronavirus-home-isolation-with-pets


Our own experience is that our Havanese tend to be HUGE "germ vectors" in our house in a more casual way, just because EVERYONE tends to snuggle and kiss them all the time. So if, God forbid, someone in the family gets Covid 19, I think we will have to keep all the dogs away from that person, just for that reason, whether the dogs can "carry" the disease in the way normally meant or not.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

update https://www.hemopet.org/covid-19-and-companion-pets-march-15-2020/


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> Our own experience is that our Havanese tend to be HUGE "germ vectors"


I was thinking about that the other day when our neighbor stooped down to give Willow pets. Not that I think they are sick, but one never knows. I don't want anyone transmitting the virus to her hair and then I bring it home to us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Our vet's office just sent out a letter saying that for the time being, all animals brought for appointments would be brought from the car into the clinic by a vet tech. The owners were not allowed into the clinic. They were to stay in their cars and could communicate with the vet by phone, then give their payment info to the office staff the same way. I think this is a great way to limit human-to-human contact, keep the vet office staff as safe as possible and still be able to provide veterinary services for our pets who need them.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Our vet's office just sent out a letter saying that for the time being, all animals brought for appointments would be brought from the car into the clinic by a vet tech. The owners were not allowed into the clinic. They were to stay in their cars and could communicate with the vet by phone, then give their payment info to the office staff the same way. I think this is a great way to limit human-to-human contact, keep the vet office staff as safe as possible and still be able to provide veterinary services for our pets who need them.


This sounds better than what my vet is doing. They are requiring anyone who enters to step into a chlorine bath to decontaminate their shoes prior to going in. Glad they warned people so they know what type of shoes to wear!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> This sounds better than what my vet is doing. They are requiring anyone who enters to step into a chlorine bath to decontaminate their shoes prior to going in. Glad they warned people so they know what type of shoes to wear!


I'm not at ALL sure how that is suppose to stop the spread of a human respiratory infection...


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I'm not at ALL sure how that is suppose to stop the spread of a human respiratory infection...


Exactly...the logic behind this is scary. Makes no sense to me at all. Perhaps some are losing their minds over this?

Here is what the email from the vet said -

"We have a foot bath at each of the doors going into the hospital, which is a bleach solution to disinfect your shoes. Please use this upon entering the hospital. Additionally, our staff will be using these before entering into the hospital. Please step in the box to completely cover the soles of shoes to disinfect."

I guess if my fur babies need to go to the vet, I will be wearing my rubber boots.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

Definitely a lot of different ways of handling. 
My vet is basically doing a “if it’s non-emergency, reschedule your appointment.”
Not sure how they would handle anyone coming in. I’m glad I took Denver to be weighed last week!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I received an email from our pet hospital last week that video visits will be done if you think your pet is ill. All regular visits, dental cleaning and unnecessary surgeries will be rescheduled. If it is determined your pet needs to seen and you have COVID-19 they need to come via a pet taxi service. Only one person can accompany a pet during a visit. 
The Bay Area will be under a shelter in place at midnight for the next three weeks. They are requesting you only leave your house to take care of essential errands. Grocery stores, pharmacies and hospitals will be open. Many restaurants have been closing, but now there will be only take-out. This is going to a difficult time for a lot of businesses. Ny thoughts are with the healthcare professionals on the frontline.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> Exactly...the logic behind this is scary. Makes no sense to me at all. Perhaps some are losing their minds over this?
> 
> Here is what the email from the vet said -
> 
> ...


I don't know why this is so shocking to me. I understand the average person making odd decisions in times like these, because knowing what to do can be confusing. But, the idea of a health service so poorly understanding communicable diseases is terrifying! There are many better ways of minimizing risk, as evidenced by this thread. I hope you will have no reason to need the vet in the coming weeks and can avoid that insanity! And I hope they catch wind of some of the other methods practices are using to keep everyone safe and make some changes, because it's just weird.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

It will take one slip and slide for them to end that request. 😊


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Interestingly, a number of public officials have made it clear in our “shelter in place” order that you can leave your house to walk a dog, using the requirement to maintain six feet separation from other people. That would allow us to get fresh air, complete essential business, and avoid anyone trying to pet the dog!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

update https://www.hemopet.org/covid-19-up...-234836585&ct=t(EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_3_23_2020_7_55)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the updates, Dave!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

update https://www.hemopet.org/virus-causing-covid-19-humans-and-current-situation-pets/


----------



## Debi Helferich (Mar 30, 2020)

It is my understanding that this type of virus cannot hop from Human to Pet, the science does not show that ability.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Debi Helferich said:


> It is my understanding that this type of virus cannot hop from Human to Pet, the science does not show that ability.


That is correct, and that's what the article that Dave posted says. The nitty-gritty for those who don't want to open it and read it:

"TESTING PETS
Again, there is currently no evidence that companion pets or other domestic animals can spread SARS-CoV-2 to humans or other animals.

IDEXX Laboratories tested thousands of pets for the SARS-CoV-2 virus. None of them were infected. However, using an abundance of caution, the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) has established guidelines and protocols if pets do need to be tested. According to the USDA's announcement:

"There is no evidence to support that domestic animals including pets might be a source of infection with SARS-CoV-2&#8230; Because the situation is ever-evolving, public and animal health officials may decide to test certain animals out of an abundance of caution. The decision to test will be made collaboratively between local, state or federal public and animal health officials.""


----------



## Debi Helferich (Mar 30, 2020)

Apparently in New York at a zoo tigers were tested positive for Corvid-19, they are doing ok know and recovering, but this really brings into question the passing between humans and pets. While these are in the Cat family, I don't think anyone knows what we are dealing with yet. Just passing this along.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

update https://www.hemopet.org/sars-cov-2-warnings-testing-april-20-2020/


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you! One of the most informative (and unbiased) articles on covid-19 regarding both humans and animals I have read so far.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thank you! One of the most informative (and unbiased) articles on covid-19 regarding both humans and animals I have read so far.


You can usually count on Dr. Dodds for that.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

*Groceries*

update https://www.hemopet.org/sars-cov-2-pandemic-species-transmission-groceries/


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

update https://www.fda.gov/consumers/consu...-PetsCovid&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Eloqua


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

update https://www.hemopet.org/sars-cov-2-...il&utm_term=0_2ab0e3771c-d96016ca8a-234836585


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

The veterinary community seem to be among the very few scientists who regularly organize emerging information into context for the general public in an objective manner. 

Is there already a way that this kind of information is compiled in one place? It seems like some kind of database where studies and their status with regard to peer review, as well as linked articles like this that provide context and educational information, would be really useful right now. I know the CDC links or publishes studies that influence their recommendations, but if they publish more I don’t know how to find it. Maybe a “how to” guide on where to find reliable information! The problem to me seems to lie within emerging information, because once it is confirmed, organizations such as WHO and the CDC make statements.


----------

